# Dish added PIXL HD (channel #388)



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

Just noticed this around 6:00PM. Someone posted a similar thread in the General Dish forum, but that one talks about an SD channel being added as well, so I thought I would paste it here since it is an HD channel.. I'm getting it with HD Absolute so it must be in Platinum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since the other thread was first, I really don't see a need for two threads.

And since the other thread also mentions a new SD channel, it probably is still best placed in the General forum.

I will close this thread with a link to the other thread... so please continue there:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187109


----------

